

Chameleon Colour Converter Updated to Include Colour Schemes - MrJaba
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/chameleon-colour-converter/id901137716

======
MrJaba
I've just updated my colour converter/picker/swiss army knife to include
colour schemes! I find it's hugely useful little tool when designing sites or
apps rather than waiting for Photoshop etc to load. Really hope you like it!

